# Body kit for NIssan Nx2000????



## breakerillusion (Sep 6, 2004)

Okay there are a few things that i am woundering...

1. Is there any nice looking body kits?

2. I have been told there are "lips" for this car, anyone know where to get a hold of these?

3. I have heard that Honda Civic body kit molds nicely over the stocks, Is this true? What year?

Thanx Alot Everyone


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to sr20forums.com and ask around about the stock (forget what year) mitsu. eclipes bumper (and body kits for that matter) i have even seen a pic of this done and the stock bumper looked so amazing it was awsome :thumbup: hpoe ya find what you need


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

You said you were looking for an NX2000 lip? Well I haven't heard of anyone making any. BUT...The lip from a Mazda 626 bolts right up to a stock NX bumper. Again...visit www.sr20forum.com . My brother just got one for his NX...looks sweet...and bolted right on in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

*All sorts of lips...*

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=90912

Thats the link on SR20forum.com for the lip thread...or at least one of them...pics are towards the middle of the page...ENJOY!!!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

what color is your nx?


----------

